

New Electronic Scrabble Game - freedrull
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2010/09/scrabble-flash-is-a-b-l-a-s-t/

======
freedrull
I just saw a commercial for this game, and I got interested when I started
thinking about how the architecture might work. How might the tiles
communicate between each other? They all have to tell each other what letter
is on the other tiles, then one of them (or all of them?) decides if its a
valid word.

